# Quitting/Resigning



## bobohuuuuuu (Jan 30, 2021)

Do I have to go in store and fill out a paper to resign or can I just call in and do it online? And if online, how do we do that?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 30, 2021)

How to quit on workday:
Go on Workday.
Go to your profile.
Go to the 3 dots in the upper right corner.
Click "job change"
Click "resign"
Thanks 
Yetive


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 31, 2021)

Give a 2 week notice, in case you want to come back.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Feb 26, 2021)

Is there still a way to do it on the app on your phone or do you have to go in the store?


----------



## rd123 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hardlinesguy76 said:


> Is there still a way to do it on the app on your phone or do you have to go in the store?


You can do it from anywhere through workday.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Feb 26, 2021)

I tried in the app but couldn't find where to do it


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2021)

Hardlinesguy76 said:


> I tried in the app but couldn't find where to do it


Go to workday on a computer (can be yours)


----------



## GrossItsTarget (Feb 26, 2021)

I have kinda the same question. I know you can do it through Workday, but do I also need to talk to someone? Like do I need to also give my notice in person to my store director/HR/team lead?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2021)

GrossItsTarget said:


> I have kinda the same question. I know you can do it through Workday, but do I also need to talk to someone? Like do I need to also give my notice in person to my store director/HR/team lead?


You should let them know, yes.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Feb 26, 2021)

It won't let you log in anymore from your own computer


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Feb 26, 2021)

Hardlinesguy76 said:


> It won't let you log in anymore from your own computer


I just did


----------



## IWishIKnew (Feb 26, 2021)

You have to be able to login to Workday from home, as that's where your paystub and all that stuff is.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Feb 26, 2021)

I can login and everything on the app as everybody knows. I just can't find where to resign on there. When I tried to login from my computer it said if you had previously logged on then you still had access, if you hadn't then your weren't able to anymore.


----------



## Yetive (Feb 26, 2021)

On your phone.
Click the hamburger upper left.
Click your name
Click the 3 dots upper right.
Click Job Change
Click resign
Enter your dates.

Your ETL will get an email, bit you should let someone know.  ETL or TL.


----------



## Hardlinesguy76 (Feb 26, 2021)

When I click on the 3 dots the only options I have are: payroll, personal data, talent, worker history, favorite, reporting and additional data


----------



## starmaster1000 (Feb 26, 2021)

Hardlinesguy76 said:


> When I click on the 3 dots the only options I have are: payroll, personal data, talent, worker history, favorite, reporting and additional data


That's weird. Well... guess you gotta do the traditional letter.


----------



## Captain Orca (Feb 26, 2021)

Filled out paper, worked 2 wks, punched out finally, walked out, haven't been in the store since.  Easy.  2 yrs ago.


----------

